# For all the King Haters



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If you feel like coming in here and flapping your jaws, bring something that makes sense, AND bring some STATS, back it up with something, anything, for one reason, ANYTHING YOU SAY WITHOUT EVIDENCE IS IRRELEVANT TO THIS BOARD


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

can we say false facts like you? like.....denver's big men have very good defense


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What a stupid thread.........:nonono:


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

this thread is garbge.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> can we say false facts like you? like.....denver's big men have very good defense


Camby and Chris Anderson dont have good defense? Anderson has the most blocks per 48mins and Camby is just all around good...



> What a stupid thread.........


For what reason, cuz i get a ton of King haters coming in here and act like they know something with nothing to back it up...



> this thread is garbge.


Garbage? Garbage? Im just saying that if you come to this board with an opinion, back it up, I dont go into the Lakers board and say that Gerald Wallace is better than Kobe, because i cant prove that stat wise, and i would get jumped on, so why is it that people feel they can get away with statless statements?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, heres a fact, Peja is a horrible defender.:laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So is this how it works?:

I hate the Kings. (even though I don't)

Then you respond by insulting me, then I insult you, then you insult me, and we go on and on about stats and players, thinking we will persuade the other user that they are wrong?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Heres another fact, you guys got a huge steal in Brad Miller. Hes the 2nd best C in the L IMO.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Heres another fact, you guys got a huge steal in Brad Miller. Hes the 2nd best C in the L IMO.


I agree...not to many C's left in the league... all Pf's


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Camby and Chris Anderson dont have good defense? Anderson has the most blocks per 48mins and Camby is just all around good...


lets dont forget about nene whos usualy on the court defending the PF most of the time who fouls out


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Heres another fact, you guys got a huge steal in Brad Miller. Hes the 2nd best C in the L IMO.


You got that right R-Star. Imagine him right now with Indiana. They would be the best team in the NBA. (maybe just the East).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Ok, heres a fact, Peja is a horrible defender.


Peja is ranked number 32 in Steals Per Game, and its just the fact that the Kings defense is bad without Webber, Miller is to slow to be a PF and cant get over and help and he gets blown by,by quick PF's like Pau and KG, but i havent really seen a SF really dominate him, gimme some games with SF's scoring big numbers, and maybe that will make your case...



> Then you respond by insulting me, then I insult you, then you insult me, and we go on and on about stats and players, thinking we will persuade the other user that they are wrong?


Whats goin on? I never responded to you, not that i remember, or insulting you, or even arguing with you for that matter, but maybe i did... i dunno...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> lets dont forget about nene whos usualy on the court defending the PF most of the time who fouls out


Im not familiar with NeNe's game...wasnt really thinking of him at the time, but Camby and Anderson are both good defenders...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Whats goin on? I never responded to you, not that i remember, or insulting you, or even arguing with you for that matter, but maybe i did... i dunno...


Well, basically, if you have spent a good amount of time here, then eventually you will end up in several dead-end debates. As a matter of fact, I witnessed one today, between Hong Kong Foey and Rodneytharippa.

All I was saying is that when you challenge somebody to something like this, and they accept it, then it will be a pointless back-and-forth debate that does nothing other than get you suspended or banned. I've witnessed them, and I've been in them.


Post 1000!


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, basically, if you have spent a good amount of time here, then eventually you will end up in several dead-end debates. As a matter of fact, I witnessed one today, between Hong Kong Foey and Rodneytharippa.
> ...


nice 1000th post: wise KoKo


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

KoKo i fear you are right, unfortunately no one can win an argument, at least they wont say that they lost, like for instance look at my J Williams Bibby argument on the thread down, in the Lakers vs Kings thread, i totally put out the stats, and it clrearly showed Bibby being better than Williams, but he wont admit it...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

jesus chirst stop thinking stats can be so godly they dont show everything......but bibby is better than williams


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

stats are everything, they prove your argument, and yes he is, but stats are only important in certain arguments, like a player v player argument or something like that, but i would prefer something to back up the statement, stats arent everything, but give me SOMETHING to prove that what your saying is a valid statement


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> *stats are everything*, they prove your argument, and yes he is, but stats are only important in certain arguments, like a player v player argument or something like that, but i would prefer something to back up the statement, *stats arent everything*, but give me SOMETHING to prove that what your saying is a valid statement


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

if Jason Williams would take it to the basket and be more aggresive he would be better than Bibby.


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

hey 1652 are you a girl?


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CIRELLO</b>!
> hey 1652 are you a girl?


Hey Cirello isn't it past your night night time????

I'm sure you're younger than my son and he's already in bed. Where the hell are your parents?


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

answer the question.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> If you feel like coming in here and flapping your jaws, bring something that makes sense, AND bring some STATS, back it up with something, anything, for one reason, ANYTHING YOU SAY WITHOUT EVIDENCE IS IRRELEVANT TO THIS BOARD


Mavs vs Kings this season 2-0 Mavs



Hows that for stats?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Minus Webber, the one Dallas cant contain


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Minus Webber, the one Dallas cant contain


And we didn't have Eduardo either the one who atleast slows Webber.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> And we didn't have Eduardo either the one who atleast slows Webber.


Eduardo or Webber, hmm i wonder which player a team would rather have out...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Eduardo or Webber, hmm i wonder which player a team would rather have out...


Both play big roles for their teams. Eduardo comes in when Jamison, Dirk, or Walker needs a breather and he's a great roleplayer who is very intense, boards, and plays solid D.

Webber puts another star bigman into the King's rotation. My only problem with Cwebb is when he trys to be a guard and hang out near the 3 point line. He's always wanted to be a guard, never wanted to be a center he absolutely refused to play the 5 early in his career. Its no where near the problem it used to be, but he still tends to hang out outside the paint and jack shots up from time to time. He's still an All-Star whos been screwed over with injury problems reguardless.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber is more important to the Kings than Eduardo is to the Mavs, BY FAR


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Webber for Kings is like Dirk, Nash, and Finley combined together for Mavs. Jabari Smith is for Kings like Najera is for Mavs.  


everybody know that


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Webber for Kings is like Dirk, Nash, and Finley combined together for Mavs. Jabari Smith is for Kings like Najera is for Mavs.
> 
> 
> everybody know that


Webber spends more time on the IR list than Dirk, Nash, and Fin combined.... I'll give you that one. Anything else is a little far fetched.


----------

